# Hobby Boss 1/35th M1070 HET w/ M1000 trailer.



## Leonidas (May 29, 2021)

I am literally insane for getting this. (Or at least WILL be getting. will buy June 1st)
It has 1400 PLASTIC parts. 200 or so PE parts.(11 frets) wires, springs, axels, you name it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Builder 2010 (Jun 3, 2021)

It's a great model but missing the engine. You can get them separately. At least you don't have to build the Abrams too. I want one, but may not have the room to display it.

I would want to put this on it. It's the Meng kit with the full interior.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leonidas (Oct 25, 2021)

Dry fitting the cab which was way harder than I would've liked.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 25, 2021)

Beauty


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 25, 2021)

Cool. Nice change of pace.


----------

